# Parents fighting over baby, need advice



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Yesterday I found an unexpected baby. There are two females raising it and last night they became very protective. Because they were fighting over the baby we let only one female stay with the baby overnight. This morning we opened the door and the girls were doing really well. I've been looking in the room and no fighting. I decided to take a closer look and the baby has a scratch on it's back. I removed one of the females and now baby is doing fine. It's eating and looks really good but I'm worried about infection. Any advice?


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Hi*

Now, were you the one that had 2 female rock doves and one King male, andm you thought it was female? And you had 4 eggs in there? Well, i'd say put any kind of medicine for infection that you feel WOULD NOT EVEN IRRITATE THE BABY- since it has not yet gained immunities, it might die from certain medicines-same as baby goats kinda. lol, im sorry that the baby has a scratch!  PLEASE asap if you have a vet that deals with birds CALL HIM! The vet will know what to do im sure...hopefully  

PLEASE keep us posted.
Hope everything goes alright, John


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

if its minor dont worry about it really, one of mine had a scratch and it healed quickly. and mine was like 4 days old or so


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They're not usually susceptible to infections from scratches. I've had an awful lot of bad war wounds in nestlings and they heal real well unless it's a really big hole, especially if it's a bad pecking that they've gotten. If it's a wound completely through the skin and it's really wide open, it helps to pull it back together. That saves on healing time although I've seen them heal without it. It's unbelievable how well a healthy chick will heal, usually.

Pidgey


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh, sorry I didn't notice it would post my reply agian! I just came into the computer room to see it said page not found and refreshed it. agian sorry


John


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you for the quick responses. Yes I am the one with the two female feral and male king. The scratch is small and there is no large or open wound. There is also no bleeding or bruising and it's on baby's thigh. If it had been or looked really bad we would have already gone to the vet. The girls haven't been fighting over the baby today so it could be a scratch from a sharp toe nail. I've trimmed both mom's nails so that if that is the problem they are no longer sharp. I've seen no change in the baby's eating or behavior. My biggest concern is infection because we didn't plan on a baby and the nest isn't as clean as I'd like. For now we are keeping the baby with one mom at a time so there's no chance of it being stepped on over a fight.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I forgot to say I also talked to a dear friend that all of you know as Littlestar. She had a similar problem and has given me excellent advice that really made me feel better. I will try to post a picture of the scratch if I can get one.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Pidgey and Flying_Pidgy, I talked with Jazicat on the phone and said it was minor, so I told her if she wanted she could put neosporin on it because it's safe for birds. She said she felt better if she put some on because she is afraid of infection. The baby is doing good and has a full crop.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for letting everyone know Mary Ann, I have used the neosporin and it worked well.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Jazicat said:


> Yesterday I found an unexpected baby. There are two females raising it and last night they became very protective. Because they were fighting over the baby we let only one female stay with the baby overnight. This morning we opened the door and the girls were doing really well. I've been looking in the room and no fighting. I decided to take a closer look and the baby has a scratch on it's back. I removed one of the females and now baby is doing fine. It's eating and looks really good but I'm worried about infection. Any advice?




Hi Jazicat, 



Oye! Them wacky Hens!


Baby should be fine...maybe a tiny dab of 'Neosporin' on the scratch if you like...but otherwise, as Pidgey mentions, they tend to heal up fine with no complications when having a few scratches or other just on their own.


Are you going to rotate the Hens then, so each one gets their turn at sitting?

They might be troubled by their gender-based sitting/shift 'schedule' sense of 'who' is supposed to sit when, and each one is treating the other as if the other was a Male trying to sit on the wrong schedule...and getting testy about it.


Good luck!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes I am rotating the hens and both are wonderful parents. Mary Ann (littlestar) helped me a lot with her phone call. Baby seems to grow and heal right before my eyes and is doing really well. This baby business is truly wonderful to watch but at the same time very scary. 

None of our other eggs have hatched so we may only have the single baby. None of the other eggs look like their cracked or pipping. I will keep you all posted on how the baby is doing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Jazicat said:


> Yes I am rotating the hens and both are wonderful parents. Mary Ann (littlestar) helped me a lot with her phone call. Baby seems to grow and heal right before my eyes and is doing really well. This baby business is truly wonderful to watch but at the same time very scary.
> 
> None of our other eggs have hatched so we may only have the single baby. None of the other eggs look like their cracked or pipping. I will keep you all posted on how the baby is doing.



Hi Jazicat, 


Baths are very good for the sitting Birds of both impendingly pipping Eggs, and of Babys...for them to humidify their under-feathers, to impart humidity and better warmth to the Eggs or Baby(s).


Never know, might be more to come!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

If I have an egg which is overdue by several days I remove. The hens will stay sitting as they're covering the baby but, if those infertile eggs crack you'll end up with a real mess!! I usually substitute an egg with a plastic one for a few days - I read somewhere that it lessens the chance of a single reared baby developing splay leg.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope for the best with the babies Jazicat, 

John


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you all for your help. At this point I think we only have the one baby and he's doing really well. To me the scratch was a big deal but it hasn't stopped the baby from growing and thriving. Both Mamas do a really good job but want to hog the nest. They live inside and because it's been really warm the large bath bowl in with them almost all the time. The room is humid but the other eggs still show no signs. I don't think they're fertile and going to hatch. Both moms seem more interested in baby than the eggs so that's good.

I looked at pictures of baby homing pigeons last night and we seem to be right on schedule with a healthy baby. Thank you all for providing resources and helping me.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your baby is beautiful and both mothers and are doing a great job keeping that crop filled. Your also doing a great with the baby and I know it won't take long and you'll have that baby spoiled (LOL). If you can post some pictures of Rainbow, I know everyone would love to see h/her.

Treesa, Your welcome.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Mary Ann! Without you this would have been so much harder. 

Rainbow is thriving and moms are doing such a good job. I'm really happy to have such wondeful girls who just want to take care of Rainbow.

Here are a few photos:


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*What an AWWW moment*

How absolutely sweet  

Love the name too.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jazicat,



That is definitely one ( '1' ) happy and contented little 'peeper'...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty cute mom, too.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

my worry is who is going to feed the baby once its older because a father is required to teach the baby how to fend for its self


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Another egg surprisingly hatched. Unfortunately moms don't seem to be feeding it so I am. I tried to give one hatchling to each mom but it didn't work. They seem so focused on who gets to take care of Rainbow they don't want the little baby. I had every thing in advance just in case this happened. So far I've been feeding the baby but it has yet to poop which has me worried. Any advice is welcome and I'm off to read some from old posts.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I forgot to say that these birds are all indoor pets. They never fly outside so they will never have to worry about where to find food.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, boy. Bet you that this 2nd one is from the other hen. Can the dad pitch in at all?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jazicat said:


> Another egg surprisingly hatched. Unfortunately moms don't seem to be feeding it so I am. I tried to give one hatchling to each mom but it didn't work. They seem so focused on who gets to take care of Rainbow they don't want the little baby. I had every thing in advance just in case this happened. So far I've been feeding the baby but it has yet to poop which has me worried. Any advice is welcome and I'm off to read some from old posts.


Massage the baby's bottom with a warm damp cloth. I'm warning you now, those first poops can project quite a distance.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jazicat,



I think...do everything you can to encourage the moms to feed the 2nd Baby also...


The Baby really needs their 'milk' and antibodys and other things which we can not give them...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you for the advice I am going to try that right now. Dad hasn't been involved at all and I don't think he realizes he has babies. He had to be separated because he was chasing the hens. Baby seems to be doing better than I expected and I'm keeping his crop full. I'm so thankful I made a just in case box for Rainbow and we had everything ready just in case. Do I need to feed all night?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes but let the crop empty each time before feeding.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Just so you know while I admit I am new to this I have some experience raising baby birds. Baby is placed in a nest where we are able to maintain the proper temp. We are using Exact if I didn't say so before and are using a baby bottle. Baby seems to have more energy than before so I must be doing well. I am just hoping I can do as well as the moms with this one.

I also tried to get both moms to try and accept the baby but the were really rough with it. Do you think when it's bigger they might accept it?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My guess is that you are going to be mom. How are you maintaining the proper body temperature? 
It's a lot of work but they grow so fast the baby will be big before you know it. Pigeon babies are so sweet and fun.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, again, I think  ! You don't need to stay up all night feeding the baby. Daylight til dusk is good enough and the frequency is when the crop empties, then feed again. 

If you can get one of the Moms or Dad to feed this new baby at least a few times, that will give it a real leg up on life. If not, it will do fine with you caring for and feeding it. It's just always better if you can get a real bird to feed the little one at least a few times. You might want to try the old switcheroo and nab Rainbow for an hour or so and put the new baby in for the Moms to care for .. then switch them again.

Good luck and please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes we are maintaining body temp and have a thermometer in to make sure. My husband does quality control that includes temp so we have a expert in the house I also make sure formula is at the right temp too.

Terry, It's good to know I will be able to get a little sleep tonight. I tried switching the little one with Rainbow and it did not go well. Baby is pretty beat up and has a huge scratch on the head. Do you think I should try again tomorrow? 

Thanks to all who have given the advice to let the crop empty. This isn't something I would have done expect at night because Rainbow's crop is always full.

Little one is doing great and in the few hours I've been feeding him I think he's grown. We didn't get off to the best start but I am really hoping he'll make it. I know I'm going to do everything in my power to help him. I'll post pictures of both babies in the morning.

Rainbows doing great too and is huge. It's amazing how quickly they grow. Now I just have to get the other baby bigger and I'll feel better.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jazicat, 



Good luck..!


I know this sort of thing can be stressful...hope you get some good rest.

If the new Baby is by himself, make sure to have some damp little folded cloths close to him for him to be slightly humid...cover him with a light dry cloth also...and also keep him in your Hand when you can, in your palm with your fingers curled over him, so he feels he is not alone.


Indeed, they do grow impressively fast..!


Best wishes, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

The little one didn't make it. It survived the night but passed on before I had a chance to feed it. It's really sad and I wish there had been more I could have done. I checked little Rainbow this morning and he's fine being taken care of by his moms so at least we still have one healthy baby. I'll post more later.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry that the little one didn't make it.  
We all shared the excitement, we all feel your sadness.

Baby is flying free and easy now. Feather hugs.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so very sorry the second little one didn't make it but glad that Rainbow is thriving.

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you both. Losing the baby was a surprise since it made it through the night. I was really looking forward to watching grow the way we have Rainbow. Rainbow is thriving and both moms are taking great care of him. I just checked and his eyes are open. Sooner than I expected but very cool. I'll take a few pictures of him later today and post yesterdays tonight.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jazicat, I am really sorry the baby died. Best wishes for Rainbow and the moms.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I didn't post any pictures of Rainbow yesterday so here are a few.

Yesterday









Today

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















This baby is really thriving and the moms are doing really well with it. I think the second baby so long after the first confused them. There's not always an answer why but I'm not upset with the girls. They are really being the best moms they now how to be in a different situation. Rainbow is now opening his eyes and wiggling around to stay under mom. He really is a cutie.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You're looking really, really, good Baby Rainbow!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

He's so cute!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I think he's a cutie too but I'm biased. Both moms are very tame and this experience has only bonded me closer to them. Because my birds are indoor pets I'm hoping that this little one will be really tame too. I also can't wait to see what he is going to look like since he's a cross between a king pigeon and rock doves. So far we can't tell who he's going to look like but should he be interesting.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Rainbow is looking so darned cute*

There oughta be a law against looking so cute  What a little heart-stealer. Your pictures really are wonderful. I hope Rainbow, moms, and dad keep doing well. We can hardly wait until those first feathers start sprouting.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Rainbow is adorable. I love the little peepers at this age. They look like they are smiling with contentment. Will look forward to seeing him grow.

Margarret


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Baby Rainbow continues to thrive. He's also growing so big and we are very happy he's doing so well. I thought you all might like to see a picture of dad. 










He was taken to a rescue center last summer and after days of trying to find him a home he was going to be killed. A women named Roberta asked us to take him because none of the usual pigeon people would because he had a hurt leg. I thought that such a beautiful white pigeon would easily find a home until I found out his breed. I didn't want him to become someone's dinner. During his quaratine time he was really calm and sweet so we tried introducing him to the room. His leg also fully healed. All went extremely well except with out male ring neck Bela because he kept romancing them. We keep them apart and all is good.

You've already seen Trafalgar in the pictures of her feeding Rainbow but I thought you'd like to see Winnie too.









Winnie and Trafalgar were adopted at about 24 days old almost two years ago. They were adopted from the same center for much the same reason. Both girls are excellent mothers and seem finally to have adapted to our sitting schedule. Trafalgar would be on the nest all the time with me giving potty breaks but Winnie gets just a much time. We check often but don't take the baby out very much and only when the hens are switching. Surprisingly they don't seem to mind our holding him. Trafalgar used it as a break to eat and drink while Winnie went straight to the nest. 


Of course I haven't forgot to add a couple of our sweet Rainbow.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a handsome family  . Moms are lookers and dad is very handsome. Rainbow can't help but be super good looking. I love the yawn  and in that 2nd to last picture, if a bird can curl up like a kitten, Rainbow is


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your pictures are just GREAT, Jazicat!

Squeaks and I will be avidly following Rainbow's development! We, too, are waiting to see what he will look like. His parents are really beautiful! Such an exciting time for you....AND US... 

We wish you and your pijiies and doves, all the VERY BEST!

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!

Shi


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow is pretty amazing and I'm proud of my pigeon family. I can't wait to see what Rainbow looks like. It looks like there are dark feathers coming in on the bum and wings but there could be white ones too. Very soon we will know and I'll probably be wishing Rainbow was small again.


----------

